# No Vampires Remain in Romania by King Luan



## cjclark (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's the official video for _No Vampires Remain in Romania_ by the band King Luan which I put together using a couple old films found on Archive.org.






Enjoy!

P.S. please check out my regular *YouTube Channel* for some other music fanvids (both spooky and non-spooky).


----------

